# Are sampo swivels worth the money?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Getting ready to make some slow death rigs. I watched a video online about Sampo swivels and was highly impressed, until I went to order some and seen the price. I'll probably pull the trigger on them, but just curious if anyone else has used them and what your opinions on them are.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

They last a very long time. Very smooth. Many of my spoon ones are 20 years old.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

tomb said:


> They last a very long time. Very smooth. Many of my spoon ones are 20 years old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Can't beat that!!! Thanx


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Can't beat that!!! Thanx


Sorry late to the party here. But imo sampo swivels are worth the price. Especially for running a rig like slow death. Line twist SUCKS! Especially during a hot bite. 
I only buy them and use them for slow death or harnesses. And use bass pro or Cabela's brand for everything else I might need them for.


----------

